# La Palma 2013, Bilder



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

diesmal kein Reisebericht wie hier, sondern einfach nur eine latte Bilder. Fragen werden gerne gesehen und natürlich beantwortet. 

@DocZoidy, @Lena805, @nf805, @robertj, Kathi und ich waren unterwegs. Mit im Bild auch @rayc  und @scylla.

PS: Wer einen Fullquote macht wird verhauen!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 3:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 4:































So, Pause!

Gibt es eine Methode ein ganzes Album schnell mit Bilder zu verhängen?

Ich geh jetzt erst mal ins Spaßbad.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Soll ich das hier voll machen oder klickt ihr euch alle durch das Album? Wenn ich's hier mache bleiben Bilder und Kommentare zusammen.


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2014)

Wow, einige wirklich großartige Bilder. Ich sag es ja, ein bißchen Farbe an den Klamotten macht Bilder lebendiger


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Robert ist begeistert von seinem 90er Jahre Neon. Grausam. 

Leider muckt meine RX100 und macht beim scharf stellen komische Geräusche. Manches ist etwas unscharf.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 5:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 6:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 7:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Part 8: (Und Ende)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Ach, falls irgend ein Mitfahrer doch wider Erwarten ein nettes Bild von mir auf dem Bike gemacht hat, würde ich mich freuen.

Ich weiß, ich darf ja eh nur mit, weil ich immer die Bilder mache.


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich darf ja eh nur mit, weil ich immer die Bilder mache.



… und das ziemlich gut 
Da sind ein paar richtig schöne Perspektiven dabei!

Meine sind leider nüscht geworden, tut mir leid. Dich erwischt man eh nie aufm Rad, außer man hat ein Teleobjektiv


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Dich erwischt man eh nie aufm Rad, außer man hat ein Teleobjektiv


Nettes Lob, muss ich mir merken. 

Immerhin gibt's mich einmal in Radoutfit:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2014)

Nabend, sehr schöne Bilder! Wann warst du da?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

17. bis 31.12.


----------



## rayc (7. Januar 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan sehe gerade das 2 Bilder! von dir zum FdT zur Wahl stehen!
Respekt!

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Danke: Hier mit abstimmen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Ich hätte doch nicht alle auf einmal raus hauen sollen. Egal, wenn's jemanden erfreut. ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 17. bis 31.12.



okay, wir waren vom 27.-03.1.14 da. Frage, weil wir euch irgendwo gesehen haben, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Part 6:


das foto vom kammeis ist ja mal geil (zumindest für geomorphologisch interessierte)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Jetzt erklärst du uns noch wie so etwas entsteht und wir müssen nicht mehr darüber grübeln. Haben wir nämlich, ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Januar 2014)

bitteschön: erklärung und hier eine wissenschaftliche arbeit dazu


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> okay, wir waren vom 27.-03.1.14 da. Frage, weil wir euch irgendwo gesehen haben, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.


Möglich. Gerade oben am El Pilar sind doch immer mal wieder Biker mit den Bikeshops aus dem Shuttle gefallen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> bitteschön: erklärung und hier eine wissenschaftliche arbeit dazu


Danke! Das gibt es oben auf dem Roques an vielen Stellen Morgends in rauen Mengen. Ich hab noch ein oder zwei Bilder. Krame die mal noch hervor.


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Eindrücke. War/ist das ein großes Problem mit den Rädern bei der Airline ?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Rad in EVOC oder getunter Bikekiste (siehe 1. Post und 1. Post im referenzierten Thread). 100€ an die Airline abdrücken. Fertig.


----------



## matou (7. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön mal wieder! 





Wird das Fanes nun das neue LV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus87 (7. Januar 2014)

Servus, 
starke Bilder. mal ne frage oder zwei. Da ich im Februar noch meinen Urlaub aufrauchen muss, hätte ich gedacht mal Mallorca zu besuchen. Natürlich sollte da mein DH Panzer mit. Kann mir einer der versierten Mallorca biker sagen ob das Sinn macht? Kann man doch sicher ordentlich berg ab shredden und natürlich bergauf schleppen? Was wäre da eine gute Gegend,  muss ja nach Hotel suchen. Wie ist das Wetter so um die Zeit, so mit Strand?
Gibt es auch sowas wie ne locals Szene ala Teneriffa? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Wird das Fanes nun das neue LV?



sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die versammlung gesehen habe


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Januar 2014)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Da ich im Februar noch meinen Urlaub aufrauchen muss, hätte ich gedacht mal Mallorca zu besuchen.


Es geht um La Palma die Insel der Kanaren und nicht um Palma de Mallorca.  Ich denke in einem Mallorca Thread wirst du mehr hilfreiche Infos bekommen. Ich tippe auch, dass es im Februar die Temperaturen auf Malle nicht ansprechend sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die versammlung gesehen habe


Ein 601 ist eine ganze Ecke teurer.  Da ist ein flockiger 1000er dazwischen. Selbst wenn du die Carbonstrebe beim Fanes dazu nimmst und damit so schwer wirst wie das LV hast du immer noch 700€ mehr im Sack. Also noch kein Zahnärztefahrrad.


----------



## Lateralus87 (8. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es geht um La Palma die Insel der Kanaren und nicht um Palma de Mallorca.


 Ups, ich habe nichts gesagt :-D


----------



## gscholz (8. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem die Landschaftsaufnahmen zwischendurch kommen gut.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## /dev/random (9. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Robert ist begeistert von seinem 90er Jahre Neon. Grausam.


Da stimme ich dem Robert aber zu. Neon ist cool


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Januar 2014)

Das versprochene weitere Photo von Kammeis:


----------



## Tom:-) (10. Januar 2014)

seeehr schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2014)

Hier geht's zumindest Bildertechnisch weiter, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## DocZoidy (13. Januar 2014)

If you were on vacation I feel good for you son, I see 99 pictures but of me I see none.  
Ich fühl much wie Kim Yong -Un sein Onkel, aus allen Bildern rausgeschnitten. Demnächst werde ich liquidiert  :-O


----------



## DocZoidy (13. Januar 2014)

Vom Fanes-Regime.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Hmm, verdammt. Da muss ich doch mal Aktionbilder von dir suchen. Irgendwie hast du scheinbar nicht so krass performed wie die Anderen oder aber ich bin Fanesblind.  Stay tuned.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

mal sehen, ob ich aushelfen kann…

et voila








jetzt gibt's von dir immerhin 2 äkschnbilder mehr als von holger


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

was man auf der festplatte so alles findet…













und… achherrje welch seltener anblick… sogar so ein gewisser herr auf einem weißen fanes, den man so selten zu sehen bekam, beim posen 









sogar bei seiner lieblingsbeschäftigung haben wir selbigen herrn erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2014)

geile bilder  t-9 bei mir 

frage, weils mir durch die Bilder erst auffällt. Fullface oder Enduro Helm? Wir werden doch einige Tragepassagen dabei haben, da schmeckt mir das mit dem FF eigentlich gar nicht.
Transport im Bikekarton taugt mir auch nicht und in den Koffer passt er nicht.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> geile bilder  t-9 bei mir
> 
> frage, weils mir durch die Bilder erst auffällt. Fullface oder Enduro Helm? Wir werden doch einige Tragepassagen dabei haben, da schmeckt mir das mit dem FF eigentlich gar nicht.
> Transport im Bikekarton taugt mir auch nicht und in den Koffer passt er nicht.



ich hatte nur so eine depperte halbschale dabei und hab mir geschworen, beim nächsten mal la palma die anderen nachzuahmen und einen ordentlichen fullface mitzunehmen. das scharfkantige lavagestein kann bisweilen recht hypnotisierend wirken, wenn man nix vor dem kinn hat


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2014)

danke für den denkanstoß, es wär zwar ein bell super, aber vorne bringt der halt auch nix


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Ha, Ben, noch mehr!



 

 

 



@scylla, könntest du mir die Bilder zumailen oder anders bereitstellen in voller Größe? Wäre nett. Danke.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Solltet ihr die nicht schon haben? Ray hat doch mal irgendwo unsere Bilder draufgeladen und euch gegeben. Oder hat die nur Robert?

Ich kann sie aber gern auch nochmal auf Google Drive packen o.ä. 
Dann muss ich aber erst den unscharfen Ausschuss aussortieren, sonst wird's zu groß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Dann muss ich die mal von Robert abziehen. Ich weiß auch wo, danke.


----------



## berkel (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte bei meinem ersten LP Urlaub einen FF dabei und bin auch gleich mal drauf gefallen (wobei da auch eine Halbschale geschützt hätte). Beim 2. Mal hatte ich ihn dabei, aber nie aufgesetzt, danach dann nur noch mit Halbschale. Ich setze den FF nur auf wenn ich richtig Gas gebe (Bikepark oder "richtiges" Shutteln in Finale z.B.) - auf LP lasse ich es etwas gemütlicher angehen.
Klar, das Gelände ist da ziemlich schroff, aber gerade deshalb fährt man am besten so, dass man nicht mit voll Karacho stürzt. Am Ende muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Wir werden doch einige Tragepassagen dabei haben, da schmeckt mir das mit dem FF eigentlich gar nicht. Transport im Bikekarton taugt mir auch nicht und in den Koffer passt er nicht.


Ein Kali Avatar wiegt keine 900g. Ist sicher nicht um im Bikepark gegen den Baum zu fahren aber für das was er bei meinem Einsatz machen soll wird er reichen. Der passt auch noch auf den Rucksack wenn das Rad auf der Schulter ist. In der Texelgruppe im Sommer für 800hm praktiziert. Bei mir passt er in den Koffer. Kann man ja mit Unterwäsche/Socken füllen, dann nimmt er nicht wirklich Platz weg.


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2014)

danke  hmhm macht die entscheidung nicht leichter

Wenn ich einen "alten" Helm hätte okay, aber da ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe was die mit den Bikekartons im Flugzeug anstellen, freuts mich nicht den neuen helm dort reinpacken


----------



## EDA (13. Januar 2014)

Sehr beeindruckend!
Ich entnehme den Bildern, dass La Palma nichts für CC-Touren Ambitionen ist, oder? Das Gelände auf den Bildern sieht für mich als primär Racefullyfahrer etwas sehr anspruchsvoll aus. 
Die Insel ist recht klein. Gibt sie genug Touren her für eine Woche CC-Fahren mit ca. 70 km am Tag und um die 2000 hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn CC = Waldwege schrubben ist, dann kann man sich da wohl eine Weile vergnügen, aber da die Insel nur 70km lang ist, wird es mit deinem Zielplan eher nichts, sofern du nicht immer mal wieder auf gleichen Wegen unterwegs sein willst. Und die Kanarios haben so die Eigenschaft steile Wege zu bauen. 20%+ sollte man mögen.  Auch mal ein paar 100hm am Stück wenn's dumm läuft.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und die Kanarios haben so die Eigenschaft steile Wege zu bauen. 20%+ sollte man mögen.  Auch mal ein paar 100hm am Stück wenn's dumm läuft.



oh ja 
CC-Fahrer haben wir aber trotzdem einige gesehen. Besonders die Pisten zwischen Fuencaliente und Quemada schienen beliebt zu sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2014)

Der Süden taugt denke ich für so was. Also von LL nach SC südlich rum. Im Norden tue ich mir schwer. Entweder Trail oder Straße.


----------



## karstb (13. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es schon genug Trails, die man als normaler 100mm-Tourenfullyfahrer mit Vergnügen fahren kann. Ansonsten ist im Norden auf vielen Straßen ja fast gar kein Verkehr.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

karstb schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon genug Trails, die man als normaler 100mm-Tourenfullyfahrer mit Vergnügen fahren kann. Ansonsten ist im Norden auf vielen Straßen ja fast gar kein Verkehr.



wiederum auch im tendentiell eher südlich (quemada-trails, fuencaliente…). beim vulkansand-surfen ist der federweg glaub ziemlich wumpe 
sowieso kann man's nicht am radl festmachen, mit einem hardtail kann man da genauso spaß haben wie mit dem downhiller, entsprechende fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt. allerdings finde ich schon, dass man auf la palma bei S2 und aufwärts nicht den spaß verlieren sollte, um die trailauswahl nicht zu sehr einzuschränken. gibt schon auch S0/S1 zeugs, aber schon eher eingeschränkt, und irgendeine "spielverderber"-stelle ist immer irgendwo versteckt. 
für CC-touren unter spanischer sonne würde ich eher mal die sierra nevada unter die lupe nehmen. da gibt's recht viele konditionell herausfordernde pisten auf denen einem kaum langweilig werden kann, wenn man spaß an sowas hat, und auch einiges mehr an einfachen S0/S1 trails als auf la palma.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

@DocZoidy, schau an, in der FDT Auswahl.


----------



## DocZoidy (14. Januar 2014)

Lecko mio, seh ich gut aus! Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein bißchen stänkern und der Reim bot sich an...  Jetzt bin ich ja regelrecht gerührt, wie viele Bilder ihr von mir gemacht und rausgesucht habt.   Danke!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

Und das Slide hat brav alles mit gemacht. Braucht sich nicht hinter den ganzen Fanes, LV und Rocket verstecken.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2014)

... gelöscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZahnA (15. Januar 2014)

Wow, Danke für die Einstimmung, coole Bilder!
Freue mich nun umsomehr auf meine Bikewoche Anfang März.


----------



## cantuccini (29. Januar 2014)

@ Holger: ich bin auch ein La Palma-Fan, kenne viel, doch meine ich aus den Fotos zu sehen, daß ihr auch mir unbekanntes gefahren seid.
Daher meine konkrete Frage: Was seid Ihr ausser GR131, LP1, LP3, LP4, LP9, LP12, LP12.2, LP15, LP16.1, LP17, LP18, SL EP101 (das sind meine Favoriten) sonst noch gefahren? Bin ab 18.2. wieder dort.

@ all: Weiß jemand ob und wenn ja welche Wege durch das Unwetter Anfang Dezember stark "verändert" wurden? Ich war da auf Teneriffa und im Süden hat es einiges zerstört.
Danke!


----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2014)

Unwetter gab's auf LP nicht, das war mit TF beschäftigt. 

Wir waren auf beiden Inseln nach dem Unwetter.

Und frage lieber, welche Wege nicht gefahren wurden. 

ray


----------



## cantuccini (30. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Unwetter gab's auf LP nicht, das war mit TF beschäftigt.
> 
> Wir waren auf beiden Inseln nach dem Unwetter.
> 
> ...


Danke bzgl. der Info des Wegzustandes, beruhigend.
Aber, recht weitergeholfen hast mir ja nicht grad mit der 2. Aussage. Wär es etwas präziser möglich? Und um Deinem Vorschlag nachzukommen: Was ist nicht empfehlenswert?  LP2, LP13, LP15? Gibts ausser den GR, LP und SL VM noch was interessantes? Wenn ja was?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab grad keine Karte zur Hand, der LP2 sah etwas wenig befahren/begangen aus von oben gesehen. Der LP13 mag nett sein, aber entweder man kommt über die Ostkante oder schiebt vom Cumbre aus hoch. LP15 ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein komplett zerschrubbter DH-Track. ray und scylla sind den gefahren. Im Nordosten sind noch zwei Sachen offen. Eine davon sind ray und scylla glaube ich gefahren, der zweite ist eine ziemlich dumme Shuttelei oder habe sehr viel selber treten.


----------



## rayc (30. Januar 2014)

LP2 (und Varianten) und LP13 (ausserhalb vom NP) haben wir nicht gemacht.
Uns wurde von beidem abgeraten.
LP13 und LP15 sind teilweise im NP, daher sollte man den entsprechenden Teil nicht machen.
Den unteren Teil vom LP15 haben wir gemacht, dagegen spricht nichts, wird eh stark befahren.
Nach meinem Geschmack lohnt der LP14.1 (Süd) nicht, da haben wir jetzt abgebrochen nachdem ich den Weg wiedererkannt habe.
Da bin ich 2008 runter, ist einfach ein sacksteiler Hohlweg mit viel Rutschkram drin.
Ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Achja, LP5,6,7 haben wir auch nicht gemacht.

Ein Blick lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auf OSM, da findet man 1-2 Wege, die nicht hier http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/descargas/mapas.php zu finden sind.
OSM ist auf La Palma eh genauer als Kompaß, F&B.

Wenn ich Zeit finde trage ich die Wege in OSM ein, die wir gemacht haben und dort fehlen.
Das sind recht wenige, meist fehlt nur der Tag mtb:scale.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. Januar 2014)

LP8 haben wir gemacht, ist oberhalb der Baumgrenze etwas mühsam weil kaum Gefälle und viele Löcher.
Nach der Trennung vom LP7 ist er dann okay.

Wie LP2 und LP2.1 sind ist schwer zu sagen.
Siehe http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/pdf/NE.pdf
->
http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/senderos/public_ficha_pub.php?ID_sendero=FvufgjmAlAADfypsjmsq
und
http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/senderos/public_ficha_pub.php?ID_sendero=bkfkBpeseEahukybsiBy

Beide Wege sind offiziell gesperrt, genauso wie der LP5.
Der LP5 sah schon am Einstieg wüst (verfallen und zugewachsen) aus.

ray


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2014)

Der LP2.1 ist sacksteil, oben loser Lavasand, weiter unten grobes Geröll mit viel Moos und teilweise recht feucht.
Unten angekommen war die Strasse weggespühlt und nur ein metertiefer Canyon übrig (vollig unfahrbar).
Einzige Alternative war die handtuchbreite Wasserleite rechts am Hang. Mehr und Bilder auf meiner Website: Tour LaPalma27.
www.alpcross.de

Gruss
Monster

P.S. Montag noch ein trockenes Flussbett Richtung Puerto Naos gesuft: MEGA )


----------



## timtim (14. Februar 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/will1973/sets/72157640475275103/

Die Saison auf der Insel ist ja noch nicht vorbei..............


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2014)

schöne Pics


----------

